
Influencer Nation: 86% of Young Americans Want to Become One - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-05/becoming-an-influencer-embraced-by-86-of-young-americans
======
hiei
If consumers engage with these influencer/brand combos we'll certainly see a
new wave of younger influencers enter the social media game. With how young
folks are getting on the internet too definitely shapes their consumer habits.
I am a millenial and have felt similar "connections" to content creators back
when podcasting hit off (Diggnation comes to mind). I used to consume
everything Kevin Rose/Alex Albrecht because I thought their lives and ideas
were so cool. Now nearing my 30s I realize I was imagining my own startup pipe
dreams. Can't help but think this is amplified with younger folks consuming
daily vlogs, instagram stories and more. Interesting thing to study in the
future, for sure.

------
Porthos9K
OK zoomer

